# started my nic cage (pic)



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)

soo excited my baby bunny is due in 2 weeks. i v been running all over cleaning and bunny proofing. im not done but this is a basic layout of what i have space for to do. still got to add the top and secure it more as well as the base but it will be done in time. im just so excited and happy idk what to do with my self lol. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150724422323508&set=a.10150328108488508.412401.659493507&type=1&theater


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)

how dod i add a pic ahhhhhh


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)

got it lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking good so far. Congratulations on your new bunny. 

Please let us know when he/she arrives! 

K


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)

soo excited  eeeeee


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)

should i add a level on the other side a little lower soo the baby bunny can jump better


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 28, 2012)

I would. Give her a little easier time because he/she will be tiny. I love with these crates you can change them as your bunny grows.

K


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)

also the holes look a little big can i take zip ties and make a x in them also i plan on adding a perimeter around the bottom to keep mess in the cage


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 28, 2012)

Smart move. You are really thinking ahead. When I got my exercise pen, not thinking of how small my boys would be, when I put it up, they walked right through the bars. 

K


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)

awwwww lol soo cute i fell like im nesting


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)

what can i use for a perimeter?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 28, 2012)

I was all ready two weeks before they arrived too. I have to agree, it is like nesting. 

And when I got my bunnies home, all I could do is stare at them. Just couldn't believe they were finally there. 

It's a ball. You are going to love the experience of a bunny. 

K


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)

do u know what i can use for a border along the bottom and layers what type of wood or if theirs something else idk about


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 28, 2012)

On our outside run, we have a big dog crate. My husband put wire mesh around the bottom to keep the bunnies from going through the bars. I don't know about wood. Bunnies chew on wood, plus baby bunnies have accidents and pee does stain wood. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 28, 2012)

We are fans of cardboard--has many uses, totally safe for bunnies to chew and ingest, and it's cheap and easy to replace. We have a 3 story maze mad out of one large box and 22 small boxes. Even our 18 pound Checkered Giant gets up on top.


----------



## bunnylove1 (Jan 28, 2012)

added a 2nd level for baby bunny to get up easier




and it will look something like this when done





i still have to buy the adhesive sand paper soo the little bun as better traction n then of course the bottom and add the insides litter pail going to figure out how to make a hay rack or might just used a box food bowl water dish.....


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 29, 2012)

looks great to me im sure your bunny will have a great time in there.


----------



## lapaki (Jan 30, 2012)

*bunnylove1 wrote: *


> also the holes look a little big can i take zip ties and make a x in them also i plan on adding a perimeter around the bottom to keep mess in the cage


Those look like the cubes from Target. With those roughly half the panels have really large holes. Waaaay to big to use as a bunny pen. You should return those and get the ones from K-mart. The K-Mart cube panels all have 1.5" holes.

Target ruined their cubes when they changed to the larger holes on the side pieces. They're no good for cages any longer.

Your zip tie "X" plan won't work. A bunny can snip a Zip tie like a wire cutter. Seriously, return them and get the K-Mart ones.


----------



## Shayhara (Jan 30, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Smart move. You are really thinking ahead. When I got my exercise pen, not thinking of how small my boys would be, when I put it up, they walked right through the bars.
> 
> K


I did the same thing with one of our litters of babies last spring. We had just bought a exercise pen and I decided to put it out on the grass for the young bunnies (about 6 weeks if I remember right) to run and eat. There where six babies, I took two over and put them in went back and got two more put them in, then got the last two as I walked back with them I saw two of the others walk right through the side of the pen! Let me tell you, it is not fun to try to catch four energetic six week old bunnies!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 30, 2012)

It looks really good. Do some of the panels have smaller holes? It looks like some of the panels you used for the flooring have smaller holes. I would use those for the walls. 

I use a type of paneling like board for the flooring. I got it from Home Depot. They actually cut it to the size I needed. Then i use those big paper clamps/clips to hold it to the panels. I also use dowels to make it stronger.

I bought the cheapest fleece blankets and cover the cage, the top and sides. I think they like the privacy.:craziness

Susan


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 2, 2012)

i actually read the forum about the cubes soo i took all the small space square i had and put those on the bottoms and were the bunny will be next to them and used the bigger spaces were bunny couldn't get to


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 2, 2012)

actually took 80% of the cage apart lol my hands are raw


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 2, 2012)

It looks very good from the pictures! Too bad you had to take it apart.


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 3, 2012)

well its rebuilt now but those zip ties butchered my hands they were all red and soar this bunny better love it lol.


----------

